# Some recent pics



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everybody,

Took a few pictures yesterday and videos that I'd thought I'd share. I can't post the videos at the moment because the site I upload them to is down currently. It should be back up shortly and then I'll post those.

In the meantime, here are 3 pictures of Ricky, Lucy and Eggbert. Henny is nesting at the moment and not a very willing or eager subject


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Took a few pictures yesterday and videos that I'd thought I'd share. I can't post the videos at the moment because the site I upload them to is down currently. It should be back up shortly and then I'll post those.
> 
> In the meantime, here are 3 pictures of Ricky, Lucy and Eggbert. Henny is nesting at the moment and not a very willing or eager subject


Beautiful pijjies Brad.  Thanks for sharing the photos with us.
Looks like they have a lot of open space in which to explore.  

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are cute pigeons, Brad. Seems like a pigeon mansion you have there 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Cindy & John

Sometimes it seems like a small area to me and I wish it were bigger for the birds. They are large pigeons and need a lot of room, I honestly can't really imagine them in a smaller area now. It would be ideal if I didn't have to separate the 4 of them, but there is no way that Eggbert would tolerate it. Ricky is still a big coward and Lucy would be pregnant all the time.  

The pictures aren't really the greatest this time around but the videos are a little more interesting. I've got one of Henny helicoptering and one of Lucy throwing herself at Eggbert


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> The pictures aren't really the greatest this time around but the videos are a little more interesting. *I've got one of Henny helicoptering* and one of Lucy throwing herself at Eggbert


Isn't that an absolute hoot? 
I love it when my pijjies do that. *I* almost want to start dancing.  
Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Such NEAT colors!*

Lucky you! Lucky pijjies! Many thanks for the pictures...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

Ricky, Lucy & Eggbert are absolutely darling, and they look quite huggible. Are they?

They are quite beautiful & content looking birds, and look like they own the place. Does Eggbert allow you to come into his territory or does he chase you?

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
What big, beautiful, birds.
Daryl
Make my little figuritas look like little shrimps.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, they are really beautiful. I'll bet when you hold them its like holding a small cat. I just can't imagine a pigeon being as large as they are. I hope someday I can see a Runt in person.

maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Brad,

You're birds are very handsome indeedy, and you've done a nice neat work on the fabrication side as well. The linoleum must help w/the clean-up end of things. 

If you don't mind me asking, how much do those big pijies weigh?? They seem huge. I wish I could fatten a few of mine up. Any tips besides the pick of the breed??

fp


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

i dint notice how young my bird is untill i saw that one, is he a normal size? he looks HUGE! Wow.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Those are such beautiful birds! I just can't get over their coloring. The feathers are so beautiful.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, great pictures.....can't wait to see the videos; they sound really cute.

For everyone commenting on the size of the birds -- I've know they're really big, but I found it hard to imagine their true size without something else in the picture for comparison. Just to show you how big they really are, I hope Brad doesn't mind my taking the liberty of posting this photo of Eggbert sitting next to an average size soda pop can....Now, THAT'S a BIG bird!! LOL


----------



## fantailsrule (Oct 27, 2005)

*wow*

Wow, nice looking birds. What kind are they?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Fascinating! lovely! Gorgeous! Thanks for taking the time to upload them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

My gwawd, Lin, that is one big pij, lol  . In fact, he looks like he just gulped the contents of the can down and his mouth is full w/the last swig. So, he's almost as big as a six-pack, right ?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a HUGE pigeon. I had no idea there were pigeons that big. Makes Garye look like a wimp. But I still love my Garye. She's big in other ways.

I can only imagine how much those big pigeons eat.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The photo of Eggbert & Lucy gave me an idea to explain the frayed tails. If they walk the fence line while checking on the neighbors and turn away (to check on their mate) before returning to walk the fence, would their tails brush against the wire? Henny is usually on the nest or has Eggbert behind her so wouldn't have the same tail damage. What do you think?

I love Eggbert's expression by the soda can - "Who are you looking at?!" He really has beautiful thick plumage.

Since I recently set up our inside bird room with linoleum, would you mind sharing what you do for routine maintenance? So far I've been flicking the poops into a little bucket and using a hand vac for the dust along the walls. Have you ever brought in potted greens for them? (Probably a huge mess!)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*beautiful*

big birds. Just more pigeon to love


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you all for the lovely compliments I wish you guys that haven't seen a runt could see my birds for real, they are very large pigeons Henny and Eggbert are around 2lbs each and Ricky and Lucy weigh just a little less.

Terri, yes, it's great having this type of flooring I find. The dust is kept to a minimum and it's so very easy to clean. My morning routine is as follows: I start by vacuuming the room of most of the scattered seeds & feathers with my shop vac. Second, I scrape up the hardened poops with my trusty metal paint scraper. Thirdly, I vacuum again all the scraped poop and remaining seeds (I use tissues to wipe up the wet ones. Lastly, I hunker down on the floor with my water and vinegar and clean the floor by hand with paper towels until it shines!

Treesa, No, Eggbert does not chase me out of his territory. In fact, he's the most timid pigeon of all of them. He'll literally freeze from fright when I approach him or he'll run like the dickens to get away, lol. And when I have to give him anything by hand, poor baby trembles like a leaf. He's a big bully to the other birds but I'm the BIGGEST BIRD in his eyes and to be respected...poor thing, lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cool birds, Brad. Their setup is awsome too.
Just love your guys.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And I thought*

Mr. Squeaks was big at a little over a pound! Thank goodness that's big enough to intimidate my cats! Of course, his attitude makes him TWICE as big in their eyes! LOL  

One of these days I would love to see some Runts in person! I didn't realize how really big they are!  Again, THANKS for all the pics!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Mr. Squeaks, 

Thanks for your remarks, lol....they are quite welcomed and flattering even if you don't see that

You and all the members should try to get a glimpse one time (at least) of a larger domestic pigeon. Runts, Hungarian house pigeons, Kings, and even Lahores are all very large pigeon breeds. 

It's so strange, my birds look small to me now because I'm so used to them, but when I see and/or hold a normal pigeon such as a homer/feral...they just seem so tiny and delicate to me now, lol. It's like apples and oranges in a way because I've become accustomed to what I see everyday.  

My Giant runts are small by comparison to some others of their kinds in the pigeon shows. The average weight for giant runts is between 2.5 & 3lbs. The larger and more robust ones weigh about 4lbs!!!!! 

I will never forget the day I first saw a Runt in real life, I just couldn't get over what I was seeing in the pens at the market. They were like hen chickens and so fat! I'd read about this breed before in my many pigeon books over the years but until I saw them for myself, I didn't truly comprehend. 

Mr. Squeaks (at just over a 1lb) is an EXCELLENT weight for a feral or a homer. They generally average between 14 & 17 ozs. So Mr. Squeak is exceptional and very healthy in that regard


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Gang, 

Finally my web server that hosts videos is back up and running As promised, here are 5 current videos of my birds from the other day.

Enjoy

http://jusspress.com/day.php?userid=21732&currentDate=20051025&imageNum=1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are great, Brad! Thanks for sharing your big beauties with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great films! It is a real treat being able to watch your birds in their home turf.

Lucy is a real sweetie. In the first video, it appears that Eggbert is letting her groom him, but she can't quite reach his face. Interesting that he stays close enough to be available!

Henny is a beautiful bird! It almost seems like hens will helicopter to show off their good health and attract a male. Sounds like one of the birds in the other pen was responding with a similar show of exhuberance.

In the third clip, it looks like Lucy is trying to approach the back left corner and Eggbert is blocking her. Is that where the nest is?

Ricky has such stunning markings. He seems like a mellow bird who would be easy to work with.


----------



## Ameer (Feb 9, 2005)

*seeking info*

Hello every one! My name is Meteb,, am in you United Arab Emirates, Dubai & doing a presentation for my English class about my hobby which is raising pigeons,, I would appreciate any information where I could find a site with as much pictures of all different & exotic pigeons so my uninformed class mates enjoy more knowledge about those peaceful creatures. Thank you 



p s : I could recive info in here or on my e mail address
[email protected]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Thanks for all the compliments on my birds in their videos 

Just quickly to answer your question about Eggbert in those shots, he was acting very un-natural in them because I was there. Normally, he wouldn't be backed into a corner like that and allowed the preening and fussing over him by Lucy. 

He's petrified of me..even after all these years I've had him However, he's very well cared for and I love him dearly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...He's petrified of me..even after all these years I've had him...


Thanks for the information on your cleaning routine! It's much easier to follow an existing process. 

It is obvious that you care for and take excellent care of all your birds. Unfortunately, Eggbert may have had a bad experience before you got him. It's very difficult for a prey animal to overcome something painful or scary like that. Walter was more likely to bite than to run away, but the undercurrent was still, "I don't trust you not to hurt me." Something that might help is handfeeding. If he stops eating when you get close, practice reading his body language to know when he is becoming tense, then back up a bit before he stops eating. You don't want to make mealtime stressful, so progress very gradually. Let him call the shots. Eventually, he'll notice that you are respecting his personal space. That's the start of the interaction conversation. It takes months, but it's interesting to watch them start to think differently about you.

Because Ricky and Lucy are very tame, you could also offer them some treat seed in a cup (less scary than your hand) once or twice a day where Eggbert can see, then follow up by giving him a similar opportunity. (Note that they still get their regular meals.) Jealousy can be a useful motivator, but be cautious around Henny. Parrots will bite their mate to drive them away from something frightening. You wouldn't want her hurt while Eggbert is working through this.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Once again thanks for both your support and advice. You are very much like myself in delving DEEP into pigeon psychology and wanting to know answers to behavioural anomolies. 

I wish I could say I haven't tried and tested your expert advice on taming Eggbert He and Henny take GREAT interest in watching me hand feed the youngsters and they are also quite jealous of them. Mysteriously, this isn't enough for them to be swayed over to the easy life. 

Long before Lucy & Ricky came into the picture, I tried and tried to "convince" Henny & Eggbert that I was their friend. I tried countless times, spent hours with them trying to establish a "report" with each bird individually but NOPE, never worked. What I can say is this, over the years, they've grown to accept my presense and routine - nothing more though. They only tolerate my being there & around them.

Henny was the worst when I first got her, and after Foghorn died, I was left with a very skiittish, unhappy/sad female pigeon that wanted NOTHING to do with humans. She's changed very little in 4.5 years and Eggbert, following her lead is very much the same after nearly 4 years.

It's all irrelevant mostly really, Eggbert & Henny are not going to change at this point and I accept that. The 3 of us have an understanding

Oh man, I sound like such a rigid and unmoveable brick wall, but I'm really not! LOL. My birds are MY keepers and I'm just their servants.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, I know how frustrating it can be. Walter will never be a cuddle-bird like Piper, which is a shame since he is such a nice armful.  Good thing you have Lucy and Ricky!


----------

